# ACT State Sponsorship / Nomination List – New List from 1 September



## Dr.Emzie (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Canberra (the ACT – Australian Capital Territory) has released a new list of occupations which will be considered for sponsorship from 1 September.

Occupations Removed from NSW and ACT (subclass 190) Lists

Until further notice, these skilled occupation groups are not available under the Australian skilled state nominated visa programmes (subclass 190) for New South Wales and Canberra:

• Call or Contact Centre Manager
• Customer Service Manager
• Conference and Event Organiser
• Advertising Specialist
• Market Research Analyst
• Marketing Specialist
• Graphic Designer
• Illustrator
• Multimedia Designer
•Web Designer

• Chemical and Materials Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2331]
• ICT Business and Systems Analysts; [ANZSCO Group 2611]
• Electronics Engineers: [ANZSCO Group 2334]
• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals; [ANZSCO Group 2633]
• Other Engineering Professional [ANZSCO Group 2339]
• Software and Applications Programmers. [ANZSCO Group 2613]

There maybe 16 occupations involved in those six ANZSCO Unit Groups


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

• Call or Contact Centre Manager
• Customer Service Manager


They are available under limited category


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

Too bad, I was thinking of applying under marketing specialist. but hard luck :-(

Regards
Arjun


----------



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Graphic designer is removed. But Multimedia designer is in Limited category. There is a separate process for getting the limited category nomination from ACT...


----------



## Dr.Emzie (Aug 31, 2013)

Arjun_singh_76 said:


> Too bad, I was thinking of applying under marketing specialist. but hard luck :-(
> 
> Regards
> Arjun



Me as well!!!!


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am applying as a Web Developer (261212),,, hope all is well with it


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

gigs1981 said:


> I am applying as a Web Developer (261212),,, hope all is well with it


Hi there,

I am also looking at applying as a Web Developer 261212. Lot of quota on this occupation but not a lot of opportunities to gain access. 

I have 60 points & positive ACS assessment for 261311 but chances of headway in that are limited.... 

What is your point score if I may ask? and are you okay with being in ACT for 2 years?

Cheers

B


----------



## Angy (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there are any way that next year they will return some positions? I just got assessed as a graphic designer but it was closed... as we all see. Is there are any way out now? any other states or countries?


----------

